# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Hardware for VW's and Audi's



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 


* Get Free Parts ! *

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pics above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!


First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!


This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :



VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 


This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!


*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com is proud to announce we are working on a *solid billet* version of the plastic connector found on the 1.8T MK4 VW Golf / Jetta and Audi TT coolant hose : 

OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ). 

So ... dont buy another plastic version of this part which will quickly break in the engine heat. Our billet version will carry a LIFETIME WARRANTY, and will be far better suited to the task ! 

Like us on facebook to stay tuned on the development of this part and others - 

https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts 

www.GruvenParts.com 
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV 1.8T Golf/Jetta/TT Y Pipe!*

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the pre-release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T *Billet Y Pipe * to replace the plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ.

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant, which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :
*
All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T 
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T
*
Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.

*Pre-Order Note* 
This is a Pre-Order, the parts will be completed by end of August 2013. We are filling orders now and will send these out on 1st come 1st serve basis. We will initially run 20 pieces. If more people want them, we will machine a 2nd batch. Those who pre-order get theirs 1st.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release these long awaited billet intake linkage arms for the Audi A4 and A6 with 3.0L V6 engines!*


* Audi 3.0L V6 Billet Intake Linkage Arms ! *

These billet linkage arms *come two to a set – enough for 1 vehicle * and will replace the plastic ones on the 2002-2006 A4 and 1999-2004 A6 with the 3.0L 30V V6 engine with rotary drive unit part number 06C-133-611 (06C133611) installed onto intake manifold part number 06C-133-201J (06C133201J).

Just like our popular Audi/VW 4.2L V8 linkage arms, these billet 3.0L V6 intake arms are* Guaranteed for Life !*

The OEM plastic linkage arms on these engines quickly fail due to heat and contaminants leaving your intake manifold stuck. This causes poor idle, poor drivability, loss of power, check engine lights, and poor fuel mileage. It’s a very common problem on the Audi 3.0L 30V V6 engine, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a new actuator assembly for nearly $500 - A hefty price to pay for more weak plastic that will again break in short order. 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from *Aerospace grade 6061-T651 Aluminum* with specially machined Dupont Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. 

Go with the billet GruvenParts.com linkages with the *Lifetime Guarantee*, save $400 over the inferior dealer plastic versions, and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS PROBLEM AGAIN.

This product fits the following vehicles:

2002-2006 Audi A4 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine
1999-2004 Audi A6 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine

Replaces plastic links on found OEM P/N 06C-133-611 (06C133611) drive unit w/rotary valve, which is installed onto 06C-133-201J (06C133201J) intake manifold.

Please note : You will need to disassemble your actuators to install these metal arms. Carefully pry the actuator apart (it is a snap fit). Remove the rubber bellow, and swap in our billet aluminum links. Carefully snap your actuator back together and reinstall on the manifold.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! 

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001"! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* NOW IN STOCK !!*


*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*

*IN STOCK NOW!!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0T FSI BPY Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*

GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy page for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys!

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys  (click here for more info on those). 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release. Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Saturday Morning Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------

